# What I've been making.



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought some of you might like to see what I've bee sewing on lately.

A pink gingham square dance style dress and the petticoat.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

VERY Cute!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the dress it is so pretty. It has been a while since I have made any doll dresses.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have to tell you the 18" sized dolls are so much easier to sew for than the Barbie style dolls. 
You ought to give it a try again. It lets you create things you'd never wear these days, but not use a lot of fabric to do it.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow !! Great Job Angie.. looks like fun.. any special reason??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Was for a little girl's birthday that is coming up.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I swear there have to be two of you, masquerading as one 
The outfit is adorable!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

why two of me?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I guess it was a sloppy attempt at complimenting you. :ashamed: I was trying to say you that do so many things well, it's like there's two of you.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The birthday girl is going to be thrilled! Very pretty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Mzgarden. That is very nice of you to say.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Birthday girl was thrilled. I would show you, but her family does not want her photos on the internet, so I have to respect their wishes.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

You are indeed awesome.. )


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A beautiful love filled gift. Awe how sweet!


----------

